# Bogut is at least confident



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

From media day at the Chicago camp:



> "I've dominated at every level I've played at and the Bucks need a center," Bogut said. "I think people keep saying I can't be No. 1 because of the myth of the great white stiff."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah I just read that. 

I also think the Hawks, don't want him at all. They want Marvin and they will take Marvin, because they see the potential of putting Marvin with JSmoove. I think it's a win win for both teams personally.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

that sounf very arrogant from bogut and i would never have expected anything like that. somebody better tell him hes not gonna play air force any more.... i think the bucks are gonna pick him anyway because they need a big man a lot more than they would need a forward like marvin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I will say this in Bogut's defense. It's obvious he's very arrogant, but if you want to succeed at the highest levels, you need that to some degree. It doesn't help when people say he's going to bust because he's white, when he doesn't even have the American white big man mindset at all.

He believes he can compete, so therefore I think he will. Will he dominate, I have no idea, but I hope he does. It's good for basketball.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Marvin Williams should go #1 but if I am selecting #1 that is how I want my guy talking. Id on't want anyone interested in blending in at #1 overall. Bogut not Redd should be the face of the Bucks if they select him.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> I think Marvin Williams should go #1 but if I am selecting #1 that is how I want my guy talking. Id on't want anyone interested in blending in at #1 overall. Bogut not Redd should be the face of the Bucks if they select him.


Can't they share?
Kobe and Shaq
Tracy and Yao
Redd and Bogut?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> Can't they share?
> Kobe and Shaq


They certainly couldn't. :devil2:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> Can't they share?
> Kobe and Shaq
> Tracy and Yao
> Redd and Bogut?



Redd just isn't that good. In fact of the six he is the worst player. If your best player is Redd, you won't go far. That is why Milwaukee should be open to S&Ting Redd.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm not impressed with bogut. This guy really struggles against physical teams. He really struggle against kentucky . And they are a physical team. I think he will be the next raef lafrentz


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Redd just isn't that good. In fact of the six he is the worst player. If your best player is Redd, you won't go far. That is why Milwaukee should be open to S&Ting Redd.


2 years ago, the bucks made the playoffs and took detroit to 6 games i believe (it may have only been five, but thats still the same as the lakers) with redd as their best player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It was actually only 5 games. Bucks lost 4-1. Redd disappeared down the stretch of quite a few of those games.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> 2 years ago, the bucks made the playoffs and took detroit to 6 games i believe (it may have only been five, but thats still the same as the lakers) with redd as their best player.



...and I think this is about as good as you can hope for with a Michael Redd team. Hope the East is at it's weakest point in history and lose in the 1st round.

Even with a healthy Ford, Redd and Bogut they will be lucky to make the playoffs unless Bogut is much better than I think.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Funny that he should talk about American players and their cockiness and arrogance, when he himself is cocky and arrogant.

Not that there's anything wrong with being cocky, but don't criticize someone for traits you possess as well.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I've had no problem with anything he's said so far. He's alot like Yao, he has to carry the torch for alot of different people: australia, crotia, and I guess... white people in general. If he hasn't earned the right to answer the questions asked him, then who has? I'm not big on people that criticize this guy saying he's not paid his dues or whatever. Do you want him to dismiss the reporters asking him questions because he doesn't have any street cred yet? He's a reasonable authority on all things basketball. It's not like he's giving a lecture on Rocket science here They asked him an honest question, and he answered it. That's all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

However he's a walking contradiction, let's not forget that. Apparently, the American players are too cocky and arrogant, but I haven't seen anything from Bogut to show that he isn't the exact same thing. So how can you cut at something you are as well.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

mr.ankle20 said:


> I'm not impressed with bogut. This guy really struggles against physical teams. He really struggle against kentucky . And they are a physical team. I think he will be the next raef lafrentz


He was triple-teamed by Kentucky, and still put up 20-12...without Bogut, that game would have been a complete blowout. Without Bogut, Utah wouldn't have gone to the NCAAs, or made it to the Sweet 16.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Without Bogut, Utah wouldn't even have made it to the Fiesta Bowl!


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Bogut wasn't blasting american players for being confident off the court, he was blasting them for their me-first additude on the court. I like everything he's said going in to the draft, it shows that he's aware of what people say (ie. criticisms) and he takes them in stride. He believes in his ability to play. And he isn't a selfish player.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

HKF said:


> However he's a walking contradiction, let's not forget that. Apparently, the American players are too cocky and arrogant, but I haven't seen anything from Bogut to show that he isn't the exact same thing. So how can you cut at something you are as well.


From the way I understand his comments I think he was referring to the selfish, cocky style of play that a lot of young American players exhibit. Bogut clearly doesn't play that.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> From the way I understand his comments I think he was referring to the selfish, cocky style of play that a lot of young American players exhibit. Bogut clearly doesn't play that.


Its understandable, though, that this would come off as hypocritical.

Nevertheless, I want him on my team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> From the way I understand his comments I think he was referring to the selfish, cocky style of play that a lot of young American players exhibit. Bogut clearly doesn't play that.



Hmmm, *I* dominated doesn't sound arrogant, selfish, and cocky?

Listen, I expect good players to sound like this but a lot of people had him pegged as a choir boy after he called out Kobe.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Hmmm, *I* dominated doesn't sound arrogant, selfish, and cocky?
> 
> Listen, I expect good players to sound like this but a lot of people had him pegged as a choir boy after he called out Kobe.


Well, he has pretty much dominated where ever he has gone, so why not say it? He's Australian, and from what I've seen, he has the confidence of an Australian man, and speaks honestly like an Australian man. It's something us North Americans could use more of.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> From the way I understand his comments I think he was referring to the selfish, cocky style of play that a lot of young American players exhibit. Bogut clearly doesn't play that.


That's basically it. Bogut is talking about players wanting to much a piece of the pie to early, when they haven't paid their dues.

FWIW, Bogut was MVP of the Junior Worlds and Player of the Year in College, he's got the plaudits to say he's dominated every level he's completed on. He will back up everything he says on the court.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> That's basically it. Bogut is talking about players wanting to much a piece of the pie to early, when they haven't paid their dues.


So his example for that is a 3 time world champion, all NBA and All Defense? I think he was talking out his tail but that is neither here nor there...



> FWIW, Bogut was MVP of the Junior Worlds and Player of the Year in College, he's got the plaudits to say he's dominated every level he's completed on. He will back up everything he says on the court.


It is funny but if an American born player has this attitude, I can gurantee he would be blasted to shreds on this board by many of the same people singing Bogut's praises.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the arrogance, but you just know this guy is going to get yakked on by someone during the first week of the season. And in that sense, I kind of feel bad for him.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I really don't care anymore about what he says. He's established two things : He will speak his mind no matter what and he's very confident in his ability. It's not as if he said anything out of place. Bogut DID dominate his divisionl. Also, many of you guys are misinterpreting his thoughts on the American arrogance in the style of play, not in general. I mean whatever, let's just wait to see him play. I will say this though, he won't be any Lafrentz. Australians are bad motherf**kers and this kid is definitely a bad seed.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> So his example for that is a 3 time world champion, all NBA and All Defense? I think he was talking out his tail but that is neither here nor there...


Yes, that player who wanted to be the man over the first-ballot Hall of Famer, most dominant player in the league, person who took him to these 3 world championships (who was the Finals MVP?), gold medallist, league MVP.... I could go on.

Look at the interview again. Bogut's quote, almost verbatim, was that if he got the chance to play with Shaq or Tim Duncan, he'd do anything for them, including the groceries. Yeah, way arrogant.




MemphisX said:


> It is funny but if an American born player has this attitude, I can gurantee he would be blasted to shreds on this board by many of the same people singing Bogut's praises.


Well when that happens, you can make that call.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Yes, that player who wanted to be the man over the first-ballot Hall of Famer, most dominant player in the league, person who took him to these 3 world championships (who was the Finals MVP?), gold medallist, league MVP.... I could go on.
> 
> Look at the interview again. Bogut's quote, almost verbatim, was that if he got the chance to play with Shaq or Tim Duncan, he'd do anything for them, including the groceries. Yeah, way arrogant.
> 
> ...


 Greg, have people in Australia gotten wind of Bogut ? And on a side note, you think Ponting's side can match the Invincibles ? ( I'm a huge cricket fan).


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> That's basically it. Bogut is talking about players wanting to much a piece of the pie to early, when they haven't paid their dues.
> 
> FWIW, Bogut was MVP of the Junior Worlds and Player of the Year in College, he's got the plaudits to say he's dominated every level he's completed on. He will back up everything he says on the court.


 Couldnt you say the same for many American HS players who are drafted in the league? Did they not dominate on EVERY LEVEL they competed on as well? 

They dominated on the HS ranks, basketball camps, so on and so forth, can't they say the same then?

That's a flawed ground.

It's good to be confident, but don't bend it to fit his needs, and knock other players, who in turn have dominated everywhere they played leading up to being drafted.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> Couldnt you say the same for many American HS players who are drafted in the league? Did they not dominate on EVERY LEVEL they competed on as well?
> 
> They dominated on the HS ranks, basketball camps, so on and so forth, can't they say the same then?


You're telling this to me? Where did I say they can't? OK, when I actually say something along these lines... feel free to pick me up on it then. Just because I've noted that Bogut is correct in assertions doesn't mean I'm automatically in the he-man High School hat0rz club.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> You're telling this to me? Where did I say they can't? OK, when I actually say something along these lines... feel free to pick me up on it then. Just because I've noted that Bogut is correct in assertions doesn't mean I'm automatically in the he-man High School hat0rz club.


 I quoted you, but i'm really talking in general.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> Yeah I just read that.
> 
> I also think the Hawks, don't want him at all. They want Marvin and they will take Marvin, because they see the potential of putting Marvin with JSmoove. I think it's a win win for both teams personally.


I agree, except I think drafting Marvin would probably push Josh to the bench.. which I'm not sure if that is a good or bad thing yet.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I agree, except I think drafting Marvin would probably push Josh to the bench.. which I'm not sure if that is a good or bad thing yet.


Marvin has said he is comfortable playing the four, thus freeing up al harrington for trade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe.. but of course he is going to say that. Someone probably asked him if he could play the 4, what do you expect him to say? No? Yeah, right.. he is interviewing for a job.. he has to say all the right things..


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

He is a good player but not a great player and is some what limited athletically.

Its not about race and drafting a white stiff, its about drafting a center over a game changing guard ala the Sam Bowie complex.

Bogut is a great passer, can shoot and handle the basketball but he is just a little better than your typical NBA foreign center.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

OZZY said:


> He is a good player but not a great player and is some what limited athletically.
> 
> Its not about race and drafting a white stiff, its about drafting a center over a game changing guard ala the Sam Bowie complex.
> 
> Bogut is a great passer, can shoot and handle the basketball but he is just a little better than your typical NBA foreign center.


I would put down lots of cash that marvin williams does not stay in one city for the majority of his career a la jordan.

He is much more likely to end up like mcgrady, shuffling around until he finds a team that he can push over the top.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> Greg, have people in Australia gotten wind of Bogut ?


Yes, but not to the extent I would like. I mean, this guy is likely going to be selected #1 overall in the major league of probably the second biggest sport in the world. Meanwhile, we get 10-12 sports pages of sports that aren't even played outside of Australia or the commonwealth.



Max Payne said:


> And on a side note, you think Ponting's side can match the Invincibles ? ( I'm a huge cricket fan).


Nah. The team we had a few years ago, probably. But Australian cricket is on a downward spiral, I think Michael Clarke is the only current player under the age of 30. Our under 19s didn't even make the second stage of the World Cup... the Indians, Pakistanis, West Indies and English are on the way up, methinks.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> Greg, have people in Australia gotten wind of Bogut ? And on a side note, you think Ponting's side can match the Invincibles ? ( I'm a huge cricket fan).


 Ponting is very overrated. He made a career of playing India. He should not be mentioned as one of the best players of all time. The guy shows up against pathetic Indian bowling and doesn't do much against other teams.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

adarsh1 said:


> Ponting is very overrated. He made a career of playing India. He should not be mentioned as one of the best players of all time. The guy shows up against pathetic Indian bowling and doesn't do much against other teams.


As much as I enjoy cricket, I have one all-important NBA question: Does Bogut have an Australian accent? That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

He has an Australian accent, but it's not as overexaggerated as what Australians are portrayed as. Seriously, no one talks here how you think we do... I guess we have the Crocodile Hunter to thank for that.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> He has an Australian accent, but it's not as overexaggerated as what Australians are portrayed as. Seriously, no one talks here how you think we do... I guess we have the Crocodile Hunter to thank for that.


u kidding me? Glen Mcgrath and Steve Waugh had horrible accents


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> He has an Australian accent, but it's not as overexaggerated as what Australians are portrayed as. Seriously, no one talks here how you think we do... I guess we have the Crocodile Hunter to thank for that.


As long as he talks slightly different from Americans, I guarantee Milwaukee will love him.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> Ponting is very overrated. He made a career of playing India. He should not be mentioned as one of the best players of all time. The guy shows up against pathetic Indian bowling and doesn't do much against other teams.


Heh. That's like saying Kobe Bryant is overrated. Maybe true, but he still owns 95% of the rest of the league


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Why would that be?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Heh. That's like saying Kobe Bryant is overrated. Maybe true, but he still owns 95% of the rest of the league


ponting is so scrubby that he is scrubbier than scrubby. BTW how's mr. flash damien martyn doing?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> ponting is so scrubby that he is scrubbier than scrubby. BTW how's mr. flash damien martyn doing?


No raceists against Ozzie11!

Seriously, if Australia is so scummy as you proclaim... how about beating them.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Never said Australia was scrubby. I said Ponting was scrubby. However, I don't mind the rest of the team. I just wish the rest of the world (especially India) would start fielding like the Australian team.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'm surprised you picked out Ponting though... we have much bigger wankers in our team: Shane Warne, Brett Lee, Glen McGrath et al.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

McGrath is fearsome. In his prime he was ridiculous. His line is unbelievable and his lenght is decent. Lee is just crazy, he is fast as **** but the indian openers always tore him up (Sehwag and Sachin). Warne I just htink he is funny-he and his duck record


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> He is much more likely to end up like mcgrady, shuffling around until he finds a team that he can push over the top.


Sure, if you consider a first round and out series taking his team over the top....


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Sure, if you consider a first round and out series taking his team over the top....


he and yao are in their mid-20s, they'll emerge soon as the top dog in the west.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Adarsh, I have to say I definitely disagree with you. I don't know how familiar you are with the nuances of batting technique, but Ponting has a major bottom hand problem. Yet, he's still an incredible batsman and that is testmant to his overall ability. Brian Lara's easilly the greatest batsman of this era, but Ponting is right after wim because he's won the World Cups and performed on the biggest stage. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Yeah, he used a lot of bottom hand in that 150 not out in the World Cup final for those slogs on the on-side... but I'm not complaining there


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey it does come in handy...just ask Viv Richards !


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Sachin the master blaster> Lara because of one reason - He plays more and is more consistent. However, if I had to choose a batsman for a short series, I would choose Lara 99 times /100


----------

